# Miraculers of Temp! [no longer maintained]



## DinohScene (Jul 26, 2016)

*HYPE HYPE

SEASON 2 EPISODE 1 UK Youtube US Youtube <S02 Airs Nov 4th in UK on Disney Channel.
FRENCH EPISODES AIRDATES!!!
No new episodes till March!
Miraculous S02 to go on Netflix spring 2018 March 30th 2018
Seasons 4&5 announced!
TFOU's conference*​

*
Next episode airs on March 30th
Season 2 trailer*​
*
OHHH MYY FXCKING GOD!!!!
Chibi sneakpeek
SCHOOL DANCE!?
MIRACULOUS MOVIE WILL BE MADE BY LIONSGATE!
SNEAK PEEK OF MOBILE GAME!!!
MARICHAT BALCONY SCENE WIP
MIRACULOUS GAMES CONFIRMED!
MIRACULOUS ON NETFLIX OUTSIDE OF THE US!
Season 2 to have plot line
BEE KWAMI NAME CONFIRMED!
CHIBI SNEAK PEEK!!!
Hawkmoth to have a henchman!?
POSSIBLE BREAKAGE OF FRIENDSHIPS!!!!
*​
*
EXTRA HYPE!!!

All specials will be in 3D
26 Webisodes confirmed
Season 2 to air 26 episodes in two batches
Season 1 coming to DVD in February.
Funko POP figurines of MLB!
Live action TV series!?
Funko Pop! preview



Spoiler: Old hype news, not relevant anymore



IT'S O-FUCKING-FICIAL!!!!!!!! MIRACULOUS S02 AIRS OCT 26th!!!!!!
GABRIEL AGRESTE CONFIRMED HAWKMOTH!
MARICHAT CONFUCKINGFIRMED!!!!
SNEAK PEEK OF EPISODE 1 OF SEASON 2!!
Brazillian Season 2 trailer
First 2 minutes of S02E01 in English Original Portuguese version
OFFICIAL SEASON 2 TRAILER
Details about Season 2
SEASON 2 WILL AIR ON OCT. 27TH IN FRANCE!!!!!!
Season 2 opening?
Ending of Season 3 almost done?
More Alya+Nino
Hawkmoth concept art + Adrien with his parents
Season 2 and 3 will be coming to DVD
More musical like episodes in the future
More merch coming to more countries + more character merch coming
More of Marinette's Chinese heritage and more of Adrien's hobbies/activities
NEW MIRACULOUS PLUSHIES!!!!!
Comic books to have 18-22 pages, all canon 
More of Alya's siblings to come
Chibi episode in the making! < TY @MartyDreamy for sharing!
TV Special, official comic book series and many more soon!
Miraculous movie delayed till 2020, Will be Live Action
Possible episode set in NY Backed up by this
Sneak peek new merch
Miraculous Season 2 postponed!
Netflix will be airing Season two this summer!
ML fandom meetup LA Anime Expo 2017
Miraculous team to attend SDCC this year!
released in May
four possible covers of the comics, release on July 12th
Sneak peek of the comics
Miraculous comics will be released this July!
Netflix has acquired SVOD rights to Miraculous Season 1-3 (US Only) Season 3 confirmed!
Writing for Season 3 has begun
Miraculous on Netflix will be US only!
Christmas episode is up on Netflix! (US Only)
English dub of the Christmas episode will be posted on Netflix and the official ML youtube on Dec 19th
Christmas episode in French has been released with subs on the Miraculous tumblr.
I can't give out links cause copyrighted material.
LEAKED CLIP FROM THE EPISODE!!! AND ANOTHER ONE!!
Another trailer for the episode!
Advert for the Christmas episode
TFOU ad for the special
TFOU ad subbed
Synopsis of the Christmas special!
Supposed to air Dec 11th '16
Sneak peaks of the episode
Screenshots of the WIP episode
Recording of the Rogercop's VA for the Christmas episode


*​





This thread is specially made for the Miraculers of Temp.

If you don't know what Miraculous is, you've either been living under a rock or are not interested in CGI.



Basically, it's a CGI animated series about two teens that have gotten special items called "a miraculous" that allow them to transform into superheroes with the help of little critters called "kwami's" that can fight "akumatized" bad guys created by a villain called "Hawkmoth"
The basic young teen love drama also occurs a lot on the series.
It mainly focuses on Ladybug aka Marinette.

For anyone interested in watching it, I highly recommend watching it in chronological order


Spoiler: Season 1










You can watch Miraculous on Netflix if you have a US netflix account.

Season 2 is airing right now, with episodes being uploaded to YT as well.
I can't give out links unfortunately but a bit of YT search will give search hits quickly!

Official Miraculous website
Official Miraculous tumblr
Official Miraculous twitter
Official Miraculous YT Channel
Official Miraculous Instagram
Thomas Astruc's twitter & Instagram
Jeremy Zag's twitter & Instagram
Unofficial Miraculous wiki

*Webisodes!
Episode 101
Episode 102
Episode 103
Episode 104
Episode 105

WARNING!
Entire thread will contain spoilers*​*

So.
What do you guys think of the new Bee kwami of Season 2?
Do you think Gabriel is Hawkmoth?
What do you think happened to Mama Agreste?
Opinions of Chloe?
Opinions of Cats appearance in the series?
Do you think Volpina should have a small backstory as well as Master Fu?
Excited about Season 2!?*


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

At first when i read the title i thought it was a purposed barbershop quartet but i have not watched the show and personally from what i have googled do not like the fact it looks like big hero 6 in terms of the animation.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2016)

I for one actually welcome more CGI animation.
Traditional Jap produced anime is there in a huge quantity.


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I for one actually welcome more CGI animation.
> Traditional Jap produced anime is there in a huge quantity.


I dont mind CGI (as long as it is done well) its just it looks in style like BH6 which reminds me of my anger when it beat the Lego Movie. But i do say that it is better than another anime and i might eventually watch it when i have the time.


----------



## endoverend (Jul 27, 2016)

It looks like Code Lyoko 

Well my memory is fuzzy and the show was not at all CGI but I know parts of the opening were:



I don't particularly like the style of animation, TBH it's kind of off-putting.


----------



## VinsCool (Jul 27, 2016)

endoverend said:


> It looks like Code Lyoko
> 
> Well my memory is fuzzy and the show was not at all CGI but I know parts of the opening were:
> 
> ...



Dude I love Code Lyoko! I liked to watch this while I was younger!

[edit] This theme song reminds me good times after school, thanks for posting this :3


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 27, 2016)

endoverend said:


> It looks like Code Lyoko
> 
> Well my memory is fuzzy and the show was not at all CGI but I know parts of the opening were:
> 
> ...





Looks completely different from Miraculous.
Looking from the intro that is.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

Attention hardcore Miraculers! 
Jeremy Zag, creator of Miraculous just posted that all the villains will come as figurines as well!

I'll probably hold off from buying those, I kinda think their just bad quality ones.
There's one from Cat and Ladybug coming which I prolly will get as those look far better then those.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Attention hardcore Miraculers!
> Jeremy Zag, creator of Miraculous just posted that all the villains will come as figurines as well!
> 
> I'll probably hold off from buying those, I kinda think their just bad quality ones.
> There's one from Cat and Ladybug coming which I prolly will get as those look far better then those.


*Hype Intensifies*
I also finally got around to finishing season 1 the other day and can't wait for season 2, I reckon this show is one of the best things to come after sliced bread


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> *Hype Intensifies*
> I also finally got around to finishing season 1 the other day and can't wait for season 2, I reckon this show is one of the best things to come after sliced bread



Boyfriend once asked me if I'd rather have sex or watch Miraculous.
I really had to think about the answer ;p

In all seriousness tho, I found out about the series when I saw a fanart of Cat on the web.
Show only had 2 episodes out in Korean so I started watching it.
After 3 Korean episodes, the English ones came out and decided to watch that.
I think the first time I saw it was in late October?
The US numbering doesn't make sense, the entire series has a storyline ;/

I'm also very excited about Season 2.
With the teasers and announcements on Instagram from Jeremy Zag and on SDCC, it promises to be so much better then Season 1.
I just hope they focus more on Cat <З


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm sooo excited for season 2!
I like it for the action and because i love the love stories <3


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Boyfriend once asked me if I'd rather have sex or watch Miraculous.
> I really had to think about the answer ;p
> 
> In all seriousness tho, I found out about the series when I saw a fanart of Cat on the web.
> ...


I mean I've enjoyed watching it as it truly is a good show but I feel I enjoyed it more as I got to join a fandom again, I don't think anything beats going to school and being able t talk to other Miraculers about random stuff surrounding the show. I hope they focus on Cat more in season 2 as well, sure the show is meant to be about Ladybug but he's my favourite character, I feel like I connect with him a lot more then Ladybug, probably because he reminds me of myself.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

I started watching the show after wanting something new to watch that does not have a billion episodes so I started watching.So far I am empressed with it overall.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> I mean I've enjoyed watching it as it truly is a good show but I feel I enjoyed it more as I got to join a fandom again, I don't think anything beats going to school and being able t talk to other Miraculers about random stuff surrounding the show. I hope they focus on Cat more in season 2 as well, sure the show is meant to be about Ladybug but he's my favourite character, I feel like I connect with him a lot more then Ladybug, probably because he reminds me of myself.



It really is a shame I don't go to school anymore.
Haven't been for six years ;/
Then again, the targeted fanbase for Miraculous is 4-12 ish.

Aye indeed.
Cat indeed is me fav character 
Infact, I only watch it because of him 
Guess me fav episode ;p



RevPokemon said:


> I started watching the show after wanting something new to watch that does not have a billion episodes so I started watching.So far I am empressed with it overall.



Impressed?
IMPRESSED?
I think you've caught the Miraculous virus!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Impressed?
> IMPRESSED?
> I think you've caught the Miraculous virus!


I have the miraculous ladyBUG.
I am sorry for the horrible pun.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I have the miraculous ladyBUG.
> I am sorry for the horrible pun.



Could be worse.
As long as you're not starting a Chloe fanclub >:c


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Could be worse.
> As long as you're not starting a Chloe fanclub >:c


Fuck noooooo 
A Chloe fanclub no!


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Fuck noooooo
> A Chloe fanclub no!





DinohScene said:


> As long as you're not starting a Chloe fanclub >:c


She is going to be killed off in my eventually fanfic classic "Ladybug meets Spider Man: A Love Story".


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Fuck noooooo
> A Chloe fanclub no!





RevPokemon said:


> She is going to be killed off in my eventually fanfic classic "Ladybug meets Spider Man: A Love Story".




I really really really despise Chloe.
A perfect stereotypical example of a rich snob who will end up completely friendless.
The only reason why Adrien is nice to her is cause he known her since childhood and was his only friend at school.
Through out the entire series you can see Adrien trying to push away Chloe.

Hell, even I would do exactly the same if I where Adrien, only I'd tell her to fuck off.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Hell, even I would do exactly the same if I where Adrien, only I'd tell her to fuck off.


Then It would not be on Nick tho


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Then It would not be on Nick tho



It's not even on Nick in the majority of the European countries.
It's on paid Disney channels. ._.
Worse then that, it's dubbed to that specific language.


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It's not even on Nick in the majority of the European countries.
> It's on paid Disney channels. ._.
> Worse then that, it's dubbed to that specific language.


Lucky I am an American then.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Lucky I am an American then.



Really lucky yeh.
I'm practically forced to watch it online thanks to horrible dubbing.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 1, 2016)

Pfff i'm Italian and they have dubbing only 7 episodes!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 1, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Pfff i'm Italian and they have dubbing only 7 episodes!



Time to watch it in the English dub then?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Aug 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Time to watch it in the English dub then?


In fact i watch it in english dub with subtitles in ita


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2016)

Kinda old news but, the Miraculous "toys" are now available at Target.

I'll be getting me Plagg plushie in soon I hope ;D


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 4, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Kinda old news but, the Miraculous "toys" are now available at Target.
> 
> I'll be getting me Plagg plushie in soon I hope ;D


I would get one if I weren't broke af right now (oh why are there so many things I want to buy?)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2016)

I know the feel.
Luckily, I've managed to do a trade with someone c:


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 10, 2016)

Heads up Miraculers!
Vol 2 of Season one has just been released on DVD!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Aug 10, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> At first when i read the title i thought it was a purposed barbershop quartet but i have not watched the show and personally from what i have googled do not like the fact it looks like big hero 6 in terms of the animation.


And look at where you are now


----------



## RevPokemon (Aug 10, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> And look at where you are now


I am like that kid who is a part of DARE and SADD, who grows up to be a crystal meth addict.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2016)

The Christmas special will be aired this year!
https://twitter.com/WinnyGZ/status/768186798258393088


----------



## Youkai (Aug 24, 2016)

that trailer makes it look like some very bad magical girls meets kim possible in 3d land series ... so who is actually their target ? little girls ? some fat guys fapping to the "girls"? or actually adults or teens or whatever ?


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 24, 2016)

Main target group is preteens.
Tho it's very popular under teens/adults as well.

It's not like MLP where fat neckbeards wank over over it (luckily)


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2016)

Apparently, Jeremy has posted this picture on Instagram.
Miraculous jewelry confirmed?

I hope for Cat his ring <З
Then again I don't, it won't be unique then anymore..


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 28, 2016)

Short summary of what was being spoken off.



			
				iglooset from r/miraculousladybug said:
			
		

> "Brand New Info Revealed…
> 
> -The new main villain of S2 will make Hawkmoth “look like a baby”.
> 
> ...


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG!!!
8 more months until Season 2!!


----------



## leonmagnus99 (Sep 2, 2016)

the majority of these pixelart movies are the same, i watched minions that one i liked the most.

watched frozen(it was garbage , some gurly s#it ,regretted watching xD)

and i also liked the one with Jack Frost alot, as for this one, i have no idea about it.

seen it in many places, so i guess its gotta be good. ( i disliked the intro song though, sounded bleh)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 2, 2016)

It's not "pixelart", pixelart refers to 8bit/16bit things, you know, images made of obvious pixels.

Imho, Minions is some extremely overhyped rubbish.
Frozen is far to overrated and Jack Frost I haven't seen.

Miraculous is just a CGI series about 2 teens having "super powers" to fight possessed baddies.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2016)

Jeremy Zag update!!!
Marinette winterstyle & Bee villain?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 8, 2016)

OHHHHHH
Nother spoiler~


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2016)

Some news updates!

Miraculous has its own YT channel
Bee miraculous holder her face revealed!


----------



## migles (Sep 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Some news updates!
> 
> Miraculous has its own YT channel
> Bee miraculous holder her face revealed!


wth, now there is a yellow gurl?
is that chloe??


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2016)

Holy fucking shit, that is a lot detail.
I've never watched the show before.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2016)

migles said:


> wth, now there is a yellow gurl?
> is that chloe??



Thomas Astruc said it was a concept image.
It still gives hopes for us who hate Chloe.



Crystal the Glaceon said:


> Holy fucking shit, that is a lot detail.
> I've never watched the show before.



Show it self is really detailed, backgrounds of buildings etc are a bit blurry (mostly due to production costs) but the vast majority of the objects in the show are very detailed.
It's an amazing show!


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Thomas Astruc said it was a concept image.
> It still gives hopes for us who hate Chloe.
> 
> 
> ...


I can always excuse background details being meh, ain't nobody got a budget for those. But I am damn impressed by the character's details. I may actually watch the show just on that reason alone.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 27, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I can always excuse background details being meh, ain't nobody got a budget for those. But I am damn impressed by the character's details. I may actually watch the show just on that reason alone.



It's a typical teen superhero with a hint of love drama series.
Tho I admit, once the Origins 2 parter came out, this took a whole nother interesting turn.
Adrien/Cat Noir is mine, back off! >:C

Edit:
I've posted the chronological order in the OP, anyone that want to watch it (and follow) can chose to watch it like that.


----------



## migles (Sep 27, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> It still gives hopes for us who hate Chloe.


what kind of hopes?
i hate chloe, she only cares about herself, how could she be an hero??
but i like the character, it's the blonde full of make up rich girl stereotype, it is funny. but i don't think she should be an hero.. however knowing the french people, most likely she's gonna be an hero to show "how people can change" and how the bad personality people can come out as sweet..

anyway, how many minutes does cat noir actually has after using the cataclysm attack?
i seen in one episode he after using the attack he started to panick to get out into a safe area to remove the costume and othe episodes he got a really long time before geting unmasked...
ok ok, since it's a show for kids, we can't ask to be precise...


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 27, 2016)

migles said:


> what kind of hopes?
> i hate chloe, she only cares about herself, how could she be an hero??
> but i like the character, it's the blonde full of make up rich girl stereotype, it is funny. but i don't think she should be an hero.. however knowing the french people, most likely she's gonna be an hero to show "how people can change" and how the bad personality people can come out as sweet..
> 
> ...


hooo marinette i have a really big clarinet
i know you are lady bug, i will not tell if you use my butt plug- Migles

Anyway I must say I doubt chloe will ever amount to anything as she is a huge ass hole in the tradition of children's shows ass holes but hey she could change.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

migles said:


> what kind of hopes?
> i hate chloe, she only cares about herself, how could she be an hero??
> but i like the character, it's the blonde full of make up rich girl stereotype, it is funny. but i don't think she should be an hero.. however knowing the french people, most likely she's gonna be an hero to show "how people can change" and how the bad personality people can come out as sweet..
> 
> ...



That's what I said, it gives the Chloe haters hope that Chloe won't be the Bee holder.
Her snob behaviour and massive ego won't go away overnight.
She'll get jealous at every little thing.
Besides, Master Fu already said that he'd made a mistake once, I doubt that senile old man would make it twice.

Depends on how the episode is built.
They could spend the majority of an afternoon to fight the villain but you can't cram that into 10 minutes of fighting.
It's basically just a chopped up time frame spliced together.



RevPokemon said:


> hooo marinette i have a really big clarinet
> i know you are lady bug, i will not tell if you use my butt plug- Migles
> 
> Anyway I must say I doubt chloe will ever amount to anything as she is a huge ass hole in the tradition of children's shows ass holes but hey she could change.



I really don't believe that.
It would be a first then.
Especially one with her personality...


----------



## RevPokemon (Sep 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I really don't believe that.
> It would be a first then.
> Especially one with her personality...


Well maybe she will get an ultra satisfying death then


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> Well maybe she will get an ultra satisfying death then



As much as I wish for that to happen, it won't ever go that way ;_;
One can dream tho.


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2016)

hey @DinohScene maybe you didn't realized this because you only got eyes for cat dior's sexual poses
but when marinette (touch my clarinet) changes into her lady bug suit, she is dressing a skirt. from which episode is that scene originially from? the first one (in season timeline) she didn't wear a skirt


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

Could be a special day for Marinette.
Honestly, idk, I barely spend attention to her.


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2016)

i watched the 25th episode...  there were some episodes which i get kite confused because the order didn't seem right...
but fuck...
i understand that the pilot episode must be "different" but the entire order is fucked up...
why???
anyway @DinohScene






what is that one at number 5? cimatika?
the dates in that image don't match those in IMDB... http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2580046/episodes?season=1&ref_=tt_eps_sn_1
i think IMDB is missing that one?


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

Climatika yep.
It's the chronological order, not the airing order.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Bee miraculous holder her face revealed!


No not Cloé animators y u do dis


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> No not Cloé animators y u do dis



Check this



DinohScene said:


> Thomas Astruc said it was a concept image.
> It still gives hopes for us who hate Chloe.!



It means that it doesn't necessarily means that Chloe is the holder.
It sure looks like Chloe and I hope it won't be Chloe but it's still a concept.
Much like Felix (Adrien's predecessor in the 2D concept episode)


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Climatika yep.
> It's the chronological order, not the airing order.


climatika, it's not on imdb list lel 
it's a non airing episode or something?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sound of potentially huge relief*


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 28, 2016)

migles said:


> climatika, it's not on imdb list lel
> it's a non airing episode or something?



Probably not registered yet.
Has aired in Australia/France/Korea ages ago.
Btw, why use IMDB? why not use the Miraculous wiki?


----------



## migles (Sep 28, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Btw, why use IMDB? why not use the Miraculous wiki?


cuz imdb is universal and generic, it's the first site i visit when i want to know something about a movie or series. but thanks for the tip


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 29, 2016)

migles said:


> cuz imdb is universal and generic, it's the first site i visit when i want to know something about a movie or series. but thanks for the tip



IMDB isn't always as updated as fan wikis are.
In fact, if you really search deep enough for film/series information, you'll find IMDB quite lacking even..


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 2, 2016)

Newsflash!

Zagluxury opened 2 days ago.
This is a chance to get officially licensed shirts and jewelry from the show!


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 2, 2016)

never heard of it. I'll check on it sometime next week. It sounds like quality though.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2016)

NOOO!!!!


Spoiler: NSFW!



Chloe has been confirmed bee kwami holder and Alya has been confirmed Fox kwami holder]
https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/784499993596092417

WHY!?
JUST WHY!?


----------



## migles (Oct 8, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> NOOO!!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW!
> ...


ewww nooo....
alya too? aw come on...

like i said earlier, knowing the french people, they had to show that chloe a spoiled brat and probably the shitiest person in that universe has a heart and can be a good person... it's a common cliche ...

anyway, will they know their identities? i really hope that every hero doesn't know the secret identities of each other and now there will be an excuses and lying mess episode


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2016)

They won't know each others identities.
Tho.. Alya..
Knowing her obsession with Ladybug, I kinda doubt she'd drop it.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2016)

Anywayyyy.
More stuff about the next season!



Spoiler: Season 2 stuff



Fox kwami's name is "Trixx"
Peacock kwami's name is "Duusu"
Peacock kwami transformed
Two new villains "The collector" and "Style queen"
And a small vid of the slideshow~


----------



## migles (Oct 9, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> And a small vid of the slideshow~


this adrian cosplay i found in that twitter is really great!


Spoiler


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 9, 2016)

I seen better tho.


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I seen better tho.


InB4 Dinoh starts cosplaying


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> InB4 Dinoh starts cosplaying


Boyfriend doesn't want that unfortunately :c


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Boyfriend doesn't want that unfortunately :c


Darn, that's a shame. I'm sure you'd make an adorable Adrien if you could though!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2016)

Baccabechoppin said:


> Darn, that's a shame. I'm sure you'd make an adorable Adrien if you could though!



n_n
I do have a tatt of Cat on me arm tho c:


----------



## Baccabechoppin (Oct 10, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> n_n
> I do have a tatt of Cat on me arm tho c:


I've seen your tattoo in the "Temper Pics" thread, it's pretty badass if you ask me, shows some true dedication to the show!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2016)

Yesterday, Jeremy has announced a Live action Miraculous movie!

Personally, I'm really skeptical about it.
Most live action adaptations from animated series have turned out absolute shite...


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 1, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Yesterday, Jeremy has announced a Live action Miraculous movie!
> 
> Personally, I'm really skeptical about it.
> Most live action adaptations from animated series have turned out absolute shite...


I am skeptical too as I can not remember the last live action version of an animated cartoon that was any good but who knows? Hopefully it will do pretty well.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 1, 2016)

RevPokemon said:


> I am skeptical too as I can not remember the last live action version of an animated cartoon that was any good but who knows? Hopefully it will do pretty well.



I got a very bad feel about the actor who's playing Cat ;-;


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 4, 2016)

Well....
I'm kinda reluctant to share it but...
Heads up for the Korean miraculers!
A musical of Miraculous has been announced!

Personally, I really dislike musicals.
Never found any aspect of them appealing ever.

I hope they one day make a videogame for it.
That would really satisfy me!


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 22, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
Synopsis of the christmas special!
It should air Dec 11th

@MartyDreamy 
@RevPokemon 
@Baccabechoppin


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 22, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> Synopsis of the christmas special!
> It should air Dec 11th
> 
> ...


Yeah and the day after by birthday!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 23, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!
> Synopsis of the christmas special!
> It should air Dec 11th
> 
> ...


OMG EPIC <3


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 24, 2016)

*I THINK I JUST SHORT CIRCUITED!*





Spoiler: shiet Chloe's voice actress is a witch


----------



## MartyDreamy (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh my FUCKING GOD 




 



 



 



 

These are some frames from the Wip Christmas Episode

@DinohScene @RevPokemon


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 26, 2016)

Updated the OP, cheers hun <З
Also, Check this VA recording of Tom/Rogercop for the Christmas episode!


----------



## RevPokemon (Nov 26, 2016)

MartyDreamy said:


> Oh my FUCKING GOD
> 
> View attachment 70327
> 
> ...


I am so fucking excited about the special.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 29, 2016)

OHHHHHHH YESS!!
I can almost smell it!

http://plaqq.tumblr.com/post/153794708049/christmas-special-ad-source-mundo-gloob


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2016)

HUFF HUFF HUFF HUFF
NOTHER AD!

OMG, 11 days of excruciating waiting ;-;

@MartyDreamy 
@RevPokemon 
@Baccabechoppin


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 3, 2016)

OHHHH it's getting ever much closer!
https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/805111114245799936


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> OHHHH it's getting ever much closer!
> https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/805111114245799936


I AM SO FCKING EXCITED FOR IT!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 6, 2016)

@Baccabechoppin 
@RevPokemon 
@MartyDreamy 


https://www.instagram.com/p/BNptIkghWE-/


I just had a heart attack!


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin
> @RevPokemon
> @MartyDreamy
> 
> ...


If I saw someone with all those Miraculous plushies, well let's just say I'd be a wanted criminal.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Dec 7, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin
> @RevPokemon
> @MartyDreamy
> 
> ...


OMG <3


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2016)

Heads up!

Leaked clip + nice extras and the English dub will be out Dec 19th!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 10, 2016)

OMG OMG OMG OMG


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2016)

Heads up Miraculers!
The subbed French Christmas episode has been released on the MiraculouSubs tumblr!


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 11, 2016)

Sneak peek <З


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 20, 2016)

Christmas episode has been released on Netflix! along with the recent news of Netflix acquiring SVOD rights of Miraculous Season 1-3, Season 3 confirmed!

UNFORTUNATELY, both is US only!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 16, 2017)

OMG OMG I WAS RIGHT!!
Writing for Season 3 has begun!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 20, 2017)

First webisode has been released.
Updated the OP with the link!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 27, 2017)

Second webisode added.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2017)

Updated the OP, added some useful links.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2017)

I am just pretty excited for the upcoming episodes


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 3, 2017)

Season 2 should start in May!
June, the episodes will start on Netflix (US)


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Season 2 should start in May!
> June, the episodes will start on Netflix (US)


I gotta get netflix tho


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 7, 2017)

Newsflash for the US based miraculers.
https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...it-netflix-is-going-to-release-season-2-do-we


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 8, 2017)

https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...ou-know-if-netflix-is-going-to-release-season

Lucky US netflix holders.


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 8, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...ou-know-if-netflix-is-going-to-release-season
> 
> Lucky US netflix holders.


Damn I need Netflix


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 9, 2017)

http://miraculousdaily.tumblr.com/post/156979666956/miraculous-ladybug-replay-official-comic-book
Sneak peak!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 10, 2017)

http://miraculousdaily.tumblr.com/p...u-know-if-miraculous-is-gonna-be-available-on

Seems that Miraculous on Netflix will be US only.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2017)

GDSGDJGSFGFS
OH MY GOD!

MIRACULOUS GAMES CONFIRMED!
https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...you-ever-considered-making-a-miraculous-video


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> GDSGDJGSFGFS
> OH MY GOD!
> 
> MIRACULOUS GAMES CONFIRMED!
> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...you-ever-considered-making-a-miraculous-video


Interested to what they will be like. I just hope it is in the vain of the good mobile games that are not freemium.


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Interested to what they will be like. I just hope it is in the vain of the good mobile games that are not freemium.



Deffo.
Anything but shitty flash games.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Feb 14, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> GDSGDJGSFGFS
> OH MY GOD!
> 
> MIRACULOUS GAMES CONFIRMED!
> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t...you-ever-considered-making-a-miraculous-video


HOLY CRAP 
YEEESSSS!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 14, 2017)

Possible episode set in New York!
Cheers to @MartyDreamy for sharing it!


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 25, 2017)

Welp, The movie has been delayed till 2020

Old news but forgot to share, Miraculous will be on Netflix outside of the US in the future!


----------



## RevPokemon (Feb 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Welp, The movie has been delayed till 2020
> 
> Old news but forgot to share, Miraculous will be on Netflix outside of the US in the future!


Shit. Welp now I have about 3 years of my life to kill.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2017)

@RevPokemon @MartyDreamy @Baccabechoppin 
Updated the OP with some new news!

Season 2 will be starting in May, you all ready for it?


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy @Baccabechoppin
> Updated the OP with some new news!
> 
> Season 2 will be starting in May, you all ready for it?


Ofc Kitty!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 5, 2017)

https://www.zag-store.com/collections/accessories

@DinohScene @Baccabechoppin @RevPokemon


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 5, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> *snip*



Saw it yesterday, didn't really report on it cause eh, the Zag shop is a little understocked imho.
I love the official phone covers tho!
To bad their iphone only ;-;


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Saw it yesterday, didn't really report on it cause eh, the Zag shop is a little understocked imho.
> I love the official phone covers tho!
> To bad their iphone only ;-;


I love the ladybug/chat earphones <3

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

BTW -2 month!


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 5, 2017)

Gotta say that hoodie looks dope imho


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 9, 2017)

Uhhh nice!
@DinohScene @RevPokemon @Baccabechoppin


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 9, 2017)

Updated the OP, cheers!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 9, 2017)

Another news for Italians Miraculers: Super! TV (channel 47) transmit Tales of Ladybug and Chat Noir! All season 1 in italian!
Source: http://www.deabyday.tv/genitori-e-b...ulous--le-storie-di-Ladybug-e-Chat-Noir-.html


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 9, 2017)

MartyDreamy said:


> View attachment 80745
> Uhhh nice!
> @DinohScene @RevPokemon @Baccabechoppin


It looks awesome!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 12, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/840188506706178048/photo/1

2d version of marinette from the official art book



 

@DinohScene @RevPokemon @Baccabechoppin


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 12, 2017)

They should release more storyboard drawings :c


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 12, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/840989526839418881/photo/1?ref_src=twsrc^tfw

2d version of tikki and plagg from the official art book


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 17, 2017)

New webisode~


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 23, 2017)

Season 2 got postponed till Late summer/Early autumn.
https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/844633180992933888


----------



## MartyDreamy (Mar 25, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Thomas_Astruc/status/845244423936131072





Adult Ladybug doodle's for season2


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

Updated the OP with a bunch of news.


----------



## Psionic Roshambo (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't cats eat lady bugs? lol


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

Nah, they stricken them with terrible puns.


----------



## RevPokemon (Mar 28, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Nah, they stricken them with terrible puns.



Remember: I am a trained purr-fessional.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 28, 2017)

RevPokemon said:


> Remember: I am a trained purr-fessional.



I know I'm su-purr-ior~


----------



## LightyKD (Mar 29, 2017)

My two cents, I LOVE this show but I really need to finish the first season.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2017)

New webisode up!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 4, 2017)

Updated the OP with some new info.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 11, 2017)

Updated OP again.


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 16, 2017)

OHHH MYYY GOOOD!!!!!

THE BEE KWAMI'S NAME HAS BEEN CONFIRMED!!!!!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 25, 2017)

Miraculous comic books in July and Season 2 and 3 will be coming to DVD!


----------



## DinohScene (Apr 26, 2017)

Oh boy oh boy oh boy!!!!
https://twitter.com/ActionLab/status/856979919003373568


----------



## DinohScene (May 16, 2017)

Cleaned up the old posts and added some new info regarding the comics!


----------



## DinohScene (May 18, 2017)

OMFG!!!
@Baccabechoppin 
@MartyDreamy 
@RevPokemon 

https://twitter.com/ladybug_cartoon/status/864949492910620674
CHIBI SNEAK PEEK!


----------



## RevPokemon (May 18, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> OMFG!!!
> @Baccabechoppin
> @MartyDreamy
> @RevPokemon
> ...


Looks great so far!


----------



## DinohScene (May 30, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Thomas_Astruc/status/869032971130613760

MARICHAT IS REAL!!!!
MARICHAT IS REALLLLL!!!!!

@Baccabechoppin 
@RevPokemon 
@MartyDreamy


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2017)

Lots of new info!
I'd like to thank @MartyDreamy for contributing <З


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

It seems like a great show that i would have loved when i was 12
sadly i feel cringy when i see childish content now a day and i can't resee a lot of shows that i loved when i was a kiddo :/


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> It seems like a great show that i would have loved when i was 12
> sadly i feel cringy when i see childish content now a day and i can't resee a lot of shows that i loved when i was a kiddo :/



Pff, I watch Hamtaro, Wunschpunch, Hey Arnold!, Angry Beavers, Walter Melon, Mad Jack the Pirate, Courage the cowardly dog, Dexters Lab, Cow and Chicken, I R Weasel and a fuck ton of other classic 90's shows.
You're never to old for them mate!


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> More Alya+Nino


My fucking life is complete.


----------



## Alkéryn (Jun 4, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Pff, I watch Hamtaro, Wunschpunch, Hey Arnold!, Angry Beavers, Walter Melon, Mad Jack the Pirate, Courage the cowardly dog, Dexters Lab, Cow and Chicken, I R Weasel and a fuck ton of other classic 90's shows.
> You're never to old for them mate!



Yeah i would like to but that's just the way my mind react, i get that extreme cringe feeling wich is sad since i loved them and i would have love to re wach them but i just can't :/
You are just a lucky one in my point of view ^^


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2017)

Give it a few years~


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 4, 2017)

The series is actually good. It has an original plot. The problem? 



Spoiler: Warning! Fandom Inside!



http://juegosdeladybug.blogspot.mx/
https://www.facebook.com/RoxanM.FDLYCN/
https://www.facebook.com/Fans-de-miraculous-ladybug-y-cat-noir-404256319922874/
http://aminoapps.com/page/dibujo-an...sta-comunidad-son-fans-de-ladybug-y-chat-noir
https://es.pinterest.com/pin/196962183682791579/


 
A significant portion of this fandom are 13-14 year old girls who think this is *KAWAIII!!!!*


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 4, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> The series is actually good. It has an original plot. The problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone here speaks Spanish.
Keep it English.


----------



## MartyDreamy (Jun 4, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> The series is actually good. It has an original plot. The problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh that's the famous love square. I just prefer this  to the love square. And yes, I'm 13 but I don't think they're kawaii. Just.. Cute.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Not everyone here speaks Spanish.
> Keep it English.


It's just that I've seen a lot of these clogging up Facebook.


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 5, 2017)

dAVID_ said:


> It's just that I've seen a lot of these clogging up Facebook.



As with every show, you always got a cringy fanbase.
You might argue they are cringy, I might argue emojis are cringy.


----------



## dAVID_ (Jun 5, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> As with every show, you always got a cringy fanbase.
> You might argue they are cringy, I might argue emojis are cringy.


Nobody escapes.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 6, 2017)

@Baccabechoppin @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy 
https://officialmiraculousladybug.t.../will-you-ever-make-a-game-of-any-sort-mobile

I think I just died.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy
> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t.../will-you-ever-make-a-game-of-any-sort-mobile
> 
> I think I just died.


A fucking runner...


----------



## WeedZ (Jul 6, 2017)

So that's where your avatar came from


----------



## RevPokemon (Jul 6, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy
> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t.../will-you-ever-make-a-game-of-any-sort-mobile
> 
> I think I just died.


super excited yet disappointed at the same time


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Jul 7, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy
> https://officialmiraculousladybug.t.../will-you-ever-make-a-game-of-any-sort-mobile
> 
> I think I just died.


I was gonna say aww come on it's only a harmless little mobile ga- *looks at screenshots* 
oh. oh dear.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 21, 2017)

Miraculous Season 2 will air in Dec '17!
And
Lionsgate will produce the Miraculous live action film!

@Baccabechoppin
@RevPokemon
@MartyDreamy

Edit: updated the OP to reflect it.


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 21, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Miraculous Season 2 will air in Dec '17!


wew


DinohScene said:


> Lionsgate will produce the Miraculous live action film!


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 4, 2017)

SNEAK PEEK OF S02E01!!!!!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Aug 4, 2017)

fug that reminds me i really need to catch up on miraculous


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 25, 2017)

https://twitter.com/ladybug_cartoon/status/900763509855858689

OH GOD.


----------



## smileyhead (Aug 25, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://twitter.com/ladybug_cartoon/status/900763509855858689
> 
> OH GOD.


owo whats this


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 1, 2017)

I... I.... I just died.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 21, 2017)

https://twitter.com/DamienMercereau/status/907655741997293568

OHHH BOY!!!!
OH MY GOD!!


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 22, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> https://twitter.com/DamienMercereau/status/907655741997293568
> 
> OHHH BOY!!!!
> OH MY GOD!!


Does it say season 2 will air on September 22nd? (Wew, I've deciphered that without knowing French)


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 22, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Does it say season 2 will air on September 22nd? (Wew, I've deciphered that without knowing French)



Season 2 will air in December.
It's likely to be a screening to a press conference or w/e.
Think of it as an approval showing.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 23, 2017)

@Baccabechoppin 
@RevPokemon 
@MartyDreamy 
@smileyhead 






I'm going to need heart resuscitation ;-;


----------



## MartyDreamy (Sep 23, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> @Baccabechoppin
> @RevPokemon
> @MartyDreamy
> @smileyhead
> ...


HOLY SHIT ARE YOU KIDDING ME OR WHAT


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2017)

It's official.
Miraculous S02 airs Oct 26th.

I am dying of happiness ;~;
@Baccabechoppin 
@RevPokemon 
@Bubsy Bobcat 
@smileyhead 
@MartyDreamy


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Oct 4, 2017)

shiet, i really need to catch up. i haven't even finishing season 1 x_x


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/917801500004569090

OMG OMG!!!!


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2017)

Haven't seen this show. Not sure if I'm going to. 

Anyway, I honestly thought this was some kind of troll thread, at first.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 11, 2017)

I do not make troll threads.

But I don't blame you for not watching.
It's far from the tradition animu that everybody else watches.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2017)

https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/918507601696092166

OH GOD
FIRST TWO MINUTES OF SEASON 2 ;-;


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 15, 2017)

OHHH GOD IT'S IN ENGLISH!!!
@MartyDreamy 
@Baccabechoppin 
@RevPokemon 
@smileyhead 
@Bubsy Bobcat


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2017)

Updated OP with S02E01 on UK YT, Confirmation of Hawkmoths identity and airdates of MLB on UK Disney channel.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2017)

Quick heads up
@smileyhead 
@MartyDreamy 
@RevPokemon 
@Baccabechoppin 
@Bubsy Bobcat 

You can find English dubs of Season 2 online on a certain website.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 21, 2017)

That was quick, Disney US shared Episode 1 on their youtube as well!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 22, 2017)

Added release schedule for the upcoming episodes, thanks @MartyDreamy


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 30, 2017)

Season 02 Episode 1-4 can be found on the usual places.
Episode 5 is to be aired tomorrow!

Edit: seems various people also have uploaded it to Youtube.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2017)

Episode 1-6 of Season 2 can be found on Youtube.

Seems that TFOU will air new episodes every sunday.


----------



## Pacheko17 (Nov 3, 2017)

What is the appeal of the show besides the cute characters?


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2017)

1. CGI.
2. Not weeb.
3. Takes place in Europe, France more specifically and Paris to be precise.

I think those 3 reasons are enough c:
Besides, the animation in it is actually pretty fucking sweet.
It's highly detailed, especially from a new studio.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 3, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Not weeb.


Actually, I remember reading it was originally going to be an anime.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 3, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> Actually, I remember reading it was originally going to be an anime.



The demo indeed was 2D anime.
However, it differs vastly from what Miraculous is now.

I'm very glad with the switch from 2D to 3D.
Otherwise it would be another typical animu show filled with season stretchers.


----------



## DinohScene (Nov 30, 2017)

http://www.licensing.biz/big-interv...-s-entertainment-market-with-zak-storm/046841

Season 2 will air on Netflix in spring 2018!!!


----------



## jt_1258 (Nov 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Dude I love Code Lyoko! I liked to watch this while I was younger!
> 
> [edit] This theme song reminds me good times after school, thanks for posting this :3


I liked it to back then..., but going back it seems a little...ehh, weird
yes I know I am way late on replying, like, a month late


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 23, 2017)

Funko POP! figurines announced.


Personally, I don't like those figurines but others will.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 26, 2017)

https://twitter.com/zagtoon/status/945173288740900864

Live action TV series!?
OH NO!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2018)

Next Saturday!
https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/950818983397281794
New episode!

Ty @MartyDreamy for sharing!


----------



## Spectral Blizzard (Jan 10, 2018)

DinohScene said:


> Next Saturday!
> https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/950818983397281794
> New episode!
> 
> Ty @MartyDreamy for sharing!


Ah, this is where you got your profile pic from.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 10, 2018)

Spectral Blizzard said:


> Ah, this is where you got your profile pic from.



If you like CGI, I'd suggest watching it.
Season 1 has a fan made chronology (it's accurate) and Season 2 will have an actual story arch!


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 12, 2018)

I don't like them but some others might do.
Officially licensed Funko Pop! figurines.


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 15, 2018)

IT HAPPENED.
THE BALCONY SCENE HAPPENED!





@Baccabechoppin @Bubsy Bobcat @RevPokemon @MartyDreamy


----------



## DinohScene (Jan 22, 2018)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BeOrXc8ngg4/

OH BOYY


----------



## DinohScene (Feb 11, 2018)

https://twitter.com/Ladybug_Cartoon/status/962400681561935873 no new episodes till March ;-;


----------



## DinohScene (Jun 16, 2018)

Season 4&5 announced!


----------

